# Xbox 360: what else does it need?



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

Right, have me self an Xbox 360; went for the cheapy option of the arcade one. What I want to know is what else is worth getting for the thing other than great games!? 

How do you get it online, ChrisFilter mentioned not getting the official wifi kit as it's a rip off so what are the alternatives? I'm on Orange broadband (yeah I know not my fault, am lobbying hard to change) which my Wii doesn't connect too, is there a work around for the 360 assuming I have the same problem? 

Also, is it worth getting a hard drive for it, can you install games onto it to cut down on disk access for instance? Is online gaming on it worth all the hassle?

Opinions and experiences please!

Cheers! 

KE


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

Getting online with it is a must, imho.

You can get 3 months online subscription and a 20GB hdd for £19.99 here: www.xboxstorageupgrade.com - worth it for the demos and access to the Arcade/Xbox 1 titles even if you don't fancy online play (which is seamless now, no fucking about like the early days of online gaming).

I hooked this up to my wireless network: http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?origin=gbase3.2&prodID=B38753 then plugged the xbox into it with a cat5 cable. I'm sure there are cheaper examples, though.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2009)

you want to find the microsoft harddrive upgrade deal online for your arcade, 3 months xbox live and a 20gb hdd for 19.99.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Getting online with it is a must, imho.
> 
> You can get 3 months online subscription and a 20GB hdd for £19.99 here: www.xboxstorageupgrade.com - worth it for the demos and access to the Arcade/Xbox 1 titles even if you don't fancy online play (which is seamless now, no fucking about like the early days of online gaming).
> 
> I hooked this up to my wireless network: http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?origin=gbase3.2&prodID=B38753 then plugged the xbox into it with a cat5 cable. I'm sure there are cheaper examples, though.



Nice one dude! That deal on the hd is sweet! How does the extender thing work, do I connect it via wire to the router (it's an Orange one so not even sure if this is possible) and then connect to it to get online?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice one dude! That deal on the hd is sweet! How does the extender thing work, do I connect it via wire to the router (it's an Orange one so not even sure if this is possible) and then connect to it to get online?



Na, you connect the extender to your orange network wirelessly, then wire it to your xbox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, you connect the extender to your orange network wirelessly, then wire it to your xbox.



And it works? Sorry to be a pain but my experience of Orange is it is utter shit and is fuckery trying to get anything to connect to it (I had to wire my laptop to it so it could configure my settings where as other routers I just find it, log the secure key and I'm away)?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And it works? Sorry to be a pain but my experience of Orange is it is utter shit and is fuckery trying to get anything to connect to it (I had to wire my laptop to it so it could configure my settings where as other routers I just find it, log the secure key and I'm away)?



What router is it? Who your connection with means diddly squat, it's the router than counts. In theory though, yes, it should connect with no problems. Might need a technically minded friend to sort it though.

The official adapter will be easier, but costs dollars.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> What router is it? Who your connection with means diddly squat, it's the router than counts. In theory though, yes, it should connect with no problems. Might need a technically minded friend to sort it though.
> 
> The official adapter will be easier, but costs dollars.



I can't access it at the mo but it's the Orange supplied router the Livebox thingy. It's a real pain, never been able to connect the Wii to it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2009)

*Wayhey, today is Xbox 360 day for me!*

Got the 20 gig hard drive (cheers ChrisFilter for the upgrade programme link), the Orange Box, CoD4 and the remote in the post today!

*Hard drive* - had a bunch of demo's and arcade games and demos on it, cool! But even though there's barely half a gig of stuff it says I've only 12 gigs free? I know system stuff can suck up space but 8 gigs?? 

*The Orange Box* - quite surprised it runs as well as it did on my old PC (which was fairly decent when the HL2 first came out), decent frame rate, started Ep 2 as I've never played...

*CoD4* - OFMG! Only had a quick blast on training but just clicked with it automatically, cannot wait to get stuck in with this!! I'm gonna keep Halo 3 until I'm online and if it doesn't have decent online play i'm selling. 

*Remote* - very nice, very comfortable in the hand, excellent back lighting, very pleased that the DVD drive is very quiet. Noticed the record button, any news there may be PVR coming to the 360? ​
Got me a second pad too (20 quid brand new), come payday I'm gonna get Race Driver and FIFA 09 to broaden out my games a bit.

KE = dead chuffed!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2009)

My friend is on Orange and we play on Xbox Live together regularly. Shouldn't be a problem for you.

So what's your Gamertag?


eta Halo 3 is a keeper....one game I keep going back to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> My friend is on Orange and we play on Xbox Live together regularly. Shouldn't be a problem for you.
> 
> So what's your Gamertag?
> 
> ...



Not online yet, I'm using KidEternity on the machine though not sure I will get to keep it once I'm online. I might need to pick your friend's (via you!) brain then because I thought Orange is a pain to sort out online wise...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2009)

Do it on xbox.com if you wana try save that GT, although I don't think you get a free month online that way, so maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's a question, I notice it says things like view other storage devices. Does this mean I could hook up a external hard drive to store dlc on or play stuff from (like videos etc)?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 3, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Here's a question, I notice it says things like view other storage devices. Does this mean I could hook up a external hard drive to store dlc on or play stuff from (like videos etc)?



basically yes

you can usb an external HD with say songs or vids on and watch em


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2009)

Can you download stuff from the market place like game demos and run them off the external drive?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think you can, but I might be wrong.

If that could be done, people would be going for the external HDD all the time opposed to buying Elites and premiums.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2009)

Buy a xbox360 20GB used drive from game/ebay for about £25, then drop in a 120GB sata hardrive


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

Question, how the hell do I change my gamer pic to be of my avatar?! Been looking and can't find the option and loads of other people have theirs!


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Question, how the hell do I change my gamer pic to be of my avatar?! Been looking and can't find the option and loads of other people have theirs!



amend your avatar and there is an option to "take a photo".  You can then use that as your gamer picture.

It puzzled me for ages too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> amend your avatar and there is an option to "take a photo".  You can then use that as your gamer picture.
> 
> It puzzled me for ages too.



Ahhhh!Ffs I'd never worked that out! Cheers!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2009)

a reliable o/s?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> a reliable o/s?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2009)

keepsbreaking dahndunnit afaik>>>>>????


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> keepsbreaking dahndunnit afaik>>>>>????


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> keepsbreaking dahndunnit afaik>>>>>????



Hardware problem not software from what I understand...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2009)

so you hard or soft then ke, fnar fnar.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so you hard or soft then ke, fnar fnar.....



Oh dear...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2009)

sorry


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

Piss head.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 21, 2009)

for your old Surround Sound headphones adapter to add to controler 

<edit - apparently image has been changed since posting>
there is other makes out there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2009)

Got me a headset (and the chat pad thing which is very useful) today, cost £11 for the both. So, time to hear KE swearing like a mad man while dying in CoD4!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 8, 2009)

> So, time to hear KE swearing like a mad man



Player Feedback 
In my profiles I only got 40% for swearing (Trash talk) 
most of the time I can't hear other talking as mic is set to low


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 10, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Getting online with it is a must, imho.
> 
> You can get 3 months online subscription and a 20GB hdd for £19.99 here: www.xboxstorageupgrade.com - worth it for the demos and access to the Arcade/Xbox 1 titles even if you don't fancy online play (which is seamless now, no fucking about like the early days of online gaming).



When I click that link it takes me to a US site, offering me the same thing but in USD, can't seem to find anything of the like of the UK site.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Got me a headset (and the chat pad thing which is very useful) today, cost £11 for the both. So, time to hear KE swearing like a mad man while dying in CoD4!



where from?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2009)

Second hand from Amazon UK. Check Play.com too for prices...


----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Second hand from Amazon UK. Check Play.com too for prices...



thx


----------

